# Помогите пожалуйста, грыжа Шморля! Невозможно жить. Заплачу за лечение и советы!



## Agent47 (16 Июн 2017)

Всем здравствуйте, доктора и лечащие, прошу вас о помощи, я заплачу за лечение и ваши советы, лишь бы они только помогли
Мне 27 лет, меня очень сильно беспокоит боль в пояснице, не могу спать, больно переворачиваться и вставать, сгибаться и разгибаться, чихать даже больно!
Все началось в ноябре 2016 , после спорт зала где я занимаюсь, поднимаю гантели вообщем!
После стали беспокоить боли в пояснице, я ходил по больницам. Был уже у 4 разных врачей, Остеопат / травматолог / нейрохирург!
Диагноз поставили, грыжа шморля внутрипозвонковая, передне нижнего отдела Л4 , Кратко опишу курс своего лечения у всех врачей, пожалуйста найдите 5 минут посмотреть, я случайно натолкнулся на этот форум, в поисках самолечения!

             
​Я пил таблетки, ставил уколы, проходил лазерную терапию ходил к остеопату на массаж. Делали блокаду в спину большой иглой, но боль все сильнее, с каждым днем, помогите пожалуйста, готов приехать в любой город на обследование и эффективное лечение, есть полные результаты мрт и кт на дисках, не могу больше так жить уже!


----------



## конст2013 (16 Июн 2017)

Возможно вам надо связаться с автором ролика на ютубе https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbPKAijmKEE&t=73s


----------



## Agent47 (16 Июн 2017)

конст2013 написал(а):


> Возможно вам надо связаться с автором ролика на ютубе https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbPKAijmKEE&t=73s


Спасибо вам, начинаю просмотр


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июн 2017)

Анализы:
СОЭ. СРБ.
Контрольное мрт, поскольку прошло полгода и боли сохраняются, нужно смотреть как развиваются проявления спондилодисцита.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июн 2017)

конст2013 написал(а):


> Возможно вам надо связаться с автором ролика на ютубе https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbPKAijmKEE&t=73s


Я понимаю, что вы апологет этого видео, но не все и всегда имеет одну причину.
Вы хоть тему посмотрите, раз пытаетесь давать советы.
Тут речь вообще о другом.
О травме и спондилодисците.

Кстати, Вы знаете, как раньше объясняли причину грома?


----------



## olga68 (16 Июн 2017)

@Agent47, здравствуйте. Вам следует прислушаться к рекомендациям Фёдора Петровича (Др. Ступин) и найти врача, который бы начал лечить Вам спондилодисцит. Поверьте, штука очень болезненная и лечение долгое. И рекомендуемые анализы нужно сдать.


----------



## Agent47 (16 Июн 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Анализы:
> СОЭ. СРБ.
> Контрольное мрт, поскольку прошло полгода и боли сохраняются, нужно смотреть как развиваются проявления спондилодисцита.


Анализы сдам на днях и отпишу в теме, если будет у вас время пожалуйста зайдите в тему на след неделе, что бы их глянуть.
1 . У меня есть результаты МРТ 26.12.2016 грудного отдела позвоночника и поясничного крестцового отела позвоночника.
2 . Мрт от 09.04.2017 трех отделов позвоночника (шея, грудь, спина)
3 . И от 18 .05 . 2017 Компьютерная томография поясничного отдела позвоночника.

Только вот не знаю как с диска их сюда загрузить.


----------



## Agent47 (16 Июн 2017)

olga68 написал(а):


> @Agent47, здравствуйте. Вам следует прислушаться к рекомендациям Фёдора Петровича (Др. Ступин) и найти врача, который бы начал лечить Вам спондилодисцит. Поверьте, штука очень болезненная и лечение долгое. И рекомендуемые анализы нужно сдать.


Спасибо, приступаю уже к анализам


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июн 2017)

Мрт от 09.04.2017 трех отделов позвоночника (шея, грудь, спина)

Поясницу покажите.


----------



## конст2013 (16 Июн 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Я понимаю, что вы апологет этого видео, но не все и всегда имеет одну причину.
> Вы хоть тему посмотрите, раз пытаетесь давать советы.
> Тут речь вообще о другом.
> О травме и спондилодисците.
> ...


Согласен причину не смотрел.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июн 2017)

конст2013 написал(а):


> Согласен причину не смотрел.


А про гром?


----------



## конст2013 (16 Июн 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А про гром?


Не знаю.


----------



## Agent47 (16 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, вот, пожалуйста, есть диск еще, ну оттуда чуть труднее будет сюда скинуть
Если не пойдет фото, то постараюсь достать с диска снимки и загрузить сюда


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июн 2017)

конст2013 написал(а):


> Не знаю.


Идет телега по каменной дороге и гремит колесами.
Неправда, но зато всем понятно.


----------



## La murr (16 Июн 2017)

@Agent47, здравствуйте!
О том, как загрузить снимки, смотрите *здесь*
У Вас есть возможность создания альбома (одного или нескольких) - количество размещаемых в них снимков гораздо больше, чем при публикации в теме.
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Agent47 (16 Июн 2017)

@La murr, благодарю за информацию, именно так и поступлю, СПАСИБО.


----------



## конст2013 (16 Июн 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Идет телега по каменной дороге и гремит колесами.
> Неправда, но зато всем понятно.


Так может вы оставите своё мнение в теме Эдуарда Конкина. Интересно было б послушать, доктор Овчаренко уже оставил. Или хотя бы здесь высказаться по этому поводу.


----------



## Evenelf (17 Июн 2017)

Личное мнение: лечите вероятную первопричину по рекомендациям Фёдора Петровича - это фундамент. Лечите боль с подачи указанной темы "*конст2013*" (это мышцы) и это в данном случае стены.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июн 2017)

Agent47 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, вот, пожалуйста, есть диск еще, ну оттуда чуть труднее будет сюда скинуть
> Если не пойдет фото, то постараюсь достать с диска снимки и загрузить сюда...


Понятно. Разобрался вроде. Это снимки от апреля 2017. А снимки поясничного отдела от декабря 2016 года есть?



конст2013 написал(а):


> Так может вы оставите своё мнение в теме Эдуарда Конкина. Интересно было б послушать, доктор Овчаренко уже оставил. Или хотя бы здесь высказаться по этому поводу.


То вот моем мнение:
Как раньше объясняли происхождение грома?
Идет телега по каменной дороге и гремит колесами.
Неправда, но зато всем понятно.

Например Вам все понятно в том что на этом видео в котором все рассказано понятными словами.
А вот тут в теме, Вы не разобрались, потому что непонятно, потому что и врач не всегда разбирается хотя его этому учат. Кстати и мне не все понятно в этом случае, но я знаю как разобраться и что посмотреть дополнительно.

А вот почему завис телефон не мог понять, почему удалены все фото, а пишет что память заполнена.
А специалист все объяснил и сделал.
Просто он в этом разбирается.


----------



## Agent47 (18 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович, здравствуйте, здесь анализы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2017)

Норма. Процесс местный.
А при приеме НПВП есть улучшение?


----------



## Миша234 (18 Июн 2017)

Автор видео абсолютно прав, есть ролик про лечения того же автора и посмотрите что говорит профессор государственного университета о МФС! По его словам 90% боли в спине МФС. Хватит уже всех пугать грыжей и питаться рассосать её. Я подтверждаю слова автора так как на себе все проверено еще задолго до этого видео.


----------



## Evenelf (18 Июн 2017)

Грыжы понятно что это "бабайка" для взрослых (пока фактически не пережмёт а это крайняя редкость), но вот что с л4 позвонком? Мышцы отзываются на такие вещи и это может быть длительно существующим вредным фактором. Сомневаюсь что в данной ситуации подойдёт увт (предварительный вывод), если только миопрессура (а где же её искать?) и это тот редкий случай когда ещё нужно обязательно разобраться что там в костях (что за отёк, от чего и как его устранить).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июн 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Грыжы понятно что это "бабайка" для взрослых (пока фактически не пережмёт а это крайняя редкость), но вот что с л4 позвонком? Мышцы отзываются на такие вещи и это может быть длительно существующим вредным фактором. Сомневаюсь что в данной ситуации подойдёт увт (предварительный вывод), если только миопрессура (а где же её искать?) и это тот редкий случай когда ещё нужно обязательно разобраться что там в костях (что за отёк, от чего и как его устранить).


А спондилоартроз, тоже бабайка?
А дисцит, спондилит, туберкулезный натечник, перелом, листе, тоже баьайки.
Не надо путать хрен и сало!


----------



## Evenelf (19 Июн 2017)

Фёдор Петрович, я написал только про грыжы, так что не нужно из неё раздувать слона. А с ними это уже тот самый бесконечный спор про блоки. Никто ведь не оспаривет переломы и воспалительные процессы. Как выражается Баринов то смотрим красные флажки и если их нет то лечим МФС, хотя это немного скомкано выражение. 
Вот со спондилоартрозом есть о чём подискуссировать. Я к тому что есть эффективность лечения людей с видимым на снимках спондилоартрозом на фоне незначительных грыж путём лечения МФС, однако этому лечению не предшествуют диагностические блокады. Вместе с тем при проведении тех же блокад с последующей денервацией не проводится обследование на предмет МФС и утверждение что эти процедуры помогли именно от фасеточного синдрома несколько шатко ввиду того что они могут помочь и при МФС. Таким образом существуют мнения отдельно взятых людей которые принимаются или отвергаются, идут споры, критика но не исследования.
Вот если выявить фасеточный синдром диагностической блокадой а потом пролечить МФС и посмотреть на результаты это было бы очень актуальным исследованием, но кто же им займётся, и как проводить такое исследование в СНГ где нет такой болезни как МФС? И полагаю Вы согласитесь что крайне недостаточно в СНГ специалистов знающих о мышечных болях а не то что работающих с ними. Так что или энтузиазм этих немногочисленных врачей или ждём импортных публикаций на эту тему.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июн 2017)

Какая разница какие флаги! Красные или синие, главное чтобы не в цвет радуги!
У всякой болезни есть своя клиника.
При грыже, грыжевая, и не надо для этого делать МРТ, кстати.
При спондилоартрозе, спондилоартрозная, и не надо для этого делать диагностическую блокаду.
При МФС-миофасциальная. При чистом МФС, а такого не больше трети.
Важно, что ведущее в клинике!
Конечно, даже тут на форуме врачи путают грыжу как причину и грыжу как находку, но им простительно, они не неврологи (они даже не совсем врачи, образование не медфакультет) и не могут сделать осмотр невролога и определить есть ли корешковая симптоматика, что уж тогда о пациентах занимающихся самодиагностикой и самолечением
Все просто, МФС у каждого, вопрос активности МФС, и вопрос что является причиной боли именно у данного пациента

Раз Вы апологет МФС, то прежде чем давать совет много внимания уделить МФС, хоть жалобы почитайте:
... Боль в пояснице, не могу спать, больно переворачиваться и вставать, сгибаться и разгибаться, чихать даже больно!...

При каком МФС больно чихать!

Теперь приведите мне характерные жалобы при МФС.


----------



## Agent47 (19 Июн 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Норма. Процесс местный.
> А при приеме НПВП есть улучшение?


От уколов чуть легче вроде бы было, ну может даже вроде, вообщем я во всем разочаровался 6 легче мне было когда я в спорт зал продолжил ходить, делать разминку и растягиваться, ну врачи все запретили, что посоветуете?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июн 2017)

Ходите, но не нагружайте пораженные сегменты.
МРТ поясничного отдела от декабря 2016 года покажите?
Важно нарастает ли воспаление в теле позвонка.

А длительный прием НПВП, так чтобы недели 4, был?


----------



## Миша234 (19 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, при каком МФС чихать больно?))) Да при том же поражении триггерами квадратной мышцы поясницы!!! И кстати при том же поражении переворачиватся тоже больно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июн 2017)

Миша234 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, при каком МФС чихать больно?))) Да при том же поражении триггерами квадратной мышцы поясницы!!! И кстати при том же поражении переворачиватся тоже больно.


Не придумывайте новой физиологии кашлевого толчка.


----------



## Миша234 (19 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, мы про боль в спине сейчас говорим. А про физиологию кашлевого толчка на другой форум)


----------



## Evenelf (19 Июн 2017)

@Миша234, с языка сняли, кроме этого при активности ТТ в квадратной поясницы хождение прямо отменяется а только на четвереньках. 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Теперь приведите мне характерные жалобы при МФС.


... Боль в пояснице, не могу спать, больно переворачиваться и вставать, сгибаться и разгибаться, чихать даже больно!...
Т. Е. Любое напряжение мышцы вызывает боль. Для определения конкретной мышцы нужно её попробовать растянуть - резкое ограничение в резкой болью. 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Все просто, МФС у каждого, вопрос активности МФС, и вопрос что является причиной боли именно у данного пациента


С этим согласен полностью, но не согласен с процентами.
МФС спутник других болезней а так же самостоятельная болезнь. Спутник это к примеру когда есть инфекция которая активирует ТТ или же к примеру язва/гастрит способствует появлению и активации ТТ в прямой живота - это первый вариант в котором первым делом лечить основную болезнь а ТТ "по вкусу". Самостоятельная же это спортзал до фанатизма, переноска мебели, разгрузка цемента, огород и т. П. Что значит "сорвал спину"? То что теперь всегда при нагрузке будет болеть, ограничение подвижности, обычно грыжы находят в таких случаях и на них всё списывают пока фиброзом не зарастёт ТТ. Но каких случаев подавляющее большинство, физ. Нагрузки или спондилита/перелома и т. П.?
И эти 2 варианта могут ходить бок о бок. К примеру разгрузил цемент получил ТТ (сорвал спину), через 10 дней боль прошла ограничение подвижности чуть улучшилось за счёт безболезненности но не вернулось на прежний уровень. Дальше всё как у всех то болит то не болит и с этим мирятся вкалывая НПВС при обострениях, начинают "дружить с грыжей" но не устраняют ТТ чтобы не болело как до "срыва спины". Дальше к примеру допустим появится хламидия (ревматологи на ИППП сразу отправляют), а то всё герпес да герпес. Какие ещё есть не специфические симптомы - ломота в костях или как некоторые говорят "что то спина постоянно ноет". Другими словами я к тому, что хламидия кроме своих симптомов ещё и ТТ подогревает. Несомненно лечить нужно в первую очередь инфекцию, а ТТ во вторую.
Теперь к флажкам. Баринов имеет ввиду под флажками угрожающие жизни болезни наподобие туберкулёза.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Раз Вы апологет МФС, то прежде чем давать совет много внимания уделить МФС, хоть жалобы почитайте


Много внимания на мой взгляд нужно как раз таки уделить л4 позвонку а уже потом МФС, т. К. Он вполне может быть следствием того отёка, но так же может быть и следствием что "... После спорт зала где я занимаюсь, поднимаю гантели вообщем! После стали беспокоить боли в пояснице...". А может быть и вместе. Если бы не было ничего необычного в позвоночнике а как у всех грыжа, спондилоартроз, нарушение статики то в этом случае акцентировать внимание на МФС, но не исключать сразу другие болезни, как минимум терапевта посетить и сдать общие анализы. Только вот терапевты в таком случае вешают ярлык "грыжа" и отправляют восвояси.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июн 2017)

Миша234 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, мы про боль в спине сейчас говорим. А про физиологию кашлевого толчка на другой форум)


Вот, вот!
Жду вашего рассказа как кашель вызывает боль в спине!
Через какие мышцы!


----------



## Миша234 (19 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Вы же врач и знаете как устроено дыхания и какие мышцы в этом участвуют. Ну если Вы мне задали такой вопрос и ждете научного объяснения тогда я задам Вам вопрос! Как кашель может влиять на позвоночник и грыжу???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июн 2017)

Миша234 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, Вы же врач и знаете как устроено дыхания и какие мышцы в этом участвуют. Ну если Вы мне задали такой вопрос и ждете научного объяснения тогда я задам Вам вопрос! Как кашель может влиять на позвоночник и грыжу???


Дорогой Миша, ключевое слово - Знаю!
Я знаю. И врачи знают. Если не знают, то знают где прочитать.
Поэтому если Вы утверждаете что у пациента болит при кашле от квадратной мышцы, то обоснуйте.
Прочитайте и хоть как-то обоснуйте свое голословие.


----------



## Agent47 (20 Июн 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ходите, но не нагружайте пораженные сегменты.
> МРТ поясничного отдела от декабря 2016 года покажите?
> Важно нарастает ли воспаление в теле позвонка.
> 
> А длительный прием НПВП, так чтобы недели 4, был?


Снимков нету, только на диске от этого числа, сейчас поеду снимки попытаюсь сделать, также если это связано с мышцами, как считаете нужно ли сделать узи мягких тканей? От уколов было немного легче, таблетки не стал пить, тк их было очень много, не хочу посадить почки!

Если я живу на животе, длительное время, потом встаю и очень болит поясница, прямо разогнуться не могу, ну потом проходит и боль делается все меньше


----------



## Миша234 (20 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, расписаться тут не буду, просто могу указать литературу где это можно прочитать- "Миофасциальные боли и дисфункции, автор Трэвелл и Симонс, Том 2, страница 31.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июн 2017)

Уважаемый Михаил учите матчасть!
Вы даже суть вопроса не понимаете. Не можете отличить кашель от кашлевого толчка.
Вот и пациент в теме уже хочет сделать УЗИ мягких тканей. У него симптом расхаживания, а он причину в мышцах ищет.
Впрочем если ему с годик полечить мышцы, то спондилит дай Бог разрешиться, спондилоартроз сформируется, стереотип неиспользование поражённого сегмента мыормируется и сможете с гордостью заявить, что вы его излечили!


----------



## Evenelf (20 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, зачем ему целый годик лечить мышцы? Вот базовые препараты действительно принимать нужно годами и эффект от них очень не быстрый. С тем же успехом можно сказать что пока принимается база ТТ фиброзируются и боль пройдёт.
Вы категорически исключаете что если пролечить мышцы то боль пройдёт?


----------



## Миша234 (20 Июн 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Уважаемый доктор Ступин, я не отправляю на обследование автора темы а просто указал одну из причин! Кидатся медицинскими терминами не буду, так как не имею отношения к медицине! Переубеждать тоже не буду, каждый имеет право на выбор! Всем здоровья! Не болейте!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июн 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, зачем ему целый годик лечить мышцы? Вот базовые препараты действительно принимать нужно годами и эффект от них очень не быстрый. С тем же успехом можно сказать что пока принимается база ТТ фиброзируются и боль пройдёт.
> Вы категорически исключаете что если пролечить мышцы то боль пройдёт?


Если больные мышцы, то пройдет.

Проблема в другом, за больными мышцами не видят люди, а иногда и врачи, ничего другого. Хотя для этого достаточно провести неврологический осмотр, ортопедический осмотр, и только потом мануальный осмотр.
Иначе скатится мануальная терапия в остеопатию, в которой теперь врач не ставит диагноз, не назначает никакого лечения. Он может как физиотерапевт только определить наличие показаний к остеопатии (противопоказаний считай нет) и пролечить своими приёмами то, что считает нужным.
Больные мышцы есть, да почти у всех, только причиной боли они являются не у всех.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июн 2017)

Вот сейчас, посмотрел пациентку с болью с правом боку. Остеопат, мягкие техники, таблетки и уколы, крым и рым.., от всего временно улучшение.
Конечно временное, проблемы в мышцах и в позвоночнике конечно есть,
Но основная причина-опущение почки на 10 см!
Не могут быть все причины от мышц!
Там есть еще куча органов.


----------



## Agent47 (20 Июн 2017)

ВСЕМ СПАСИБО, проверю мышцы завтра, если есть проблема начну их лечение, @Доктор Ступин, Вам скину снимки, если будет время пожалуйста посмотрите,
Вывод пока такой; живем в 21 веке, куча больниц ну толку нету, дерут только деньги и не лечат! Приходится лечится, советами в интернете)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июн 2017)

Agent47 написал(а):


> ...
> Вывод пока такой; живем в 21 веке, куча больниц ну толку нету, дерут только деньги и не лечат! Приходится лечится, советами в интернете)


Это правда.
Блин!


----------

